# Mounten von eine windows partition



## sterndi (7. Mai 2002)

Hi All ! 

Sterndi ist wieder da.

Frage wie mounte ich eine Partition von windows 
windows_c wie erstelle ich eine verknüpfung in mein personal verzeichnis )))))))


ich hoffe ihr könnt ma helfen

mfg sterndi


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Mai 2002)

wenn die Platte C
die 1 partition auf der Primary HD ist dann:
mount /dev/dha1 /mnt/platteC

z.B.
so von hand. Ansonsten gehen deine Automatischen Mounts in die date 
/etc/fstab


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (8. Mai 2002)

Man sollte dabei allerdings immernoch beachten, das je nach Filesystem (NTFS, FAT32, FAT usw.) auch noch eine Bezeichnung des FS-Typs angegeben werden sollte.

Beispiel mit NTFS Partition:
*mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/platteC*

Ansonsten kann man es alternativ auch mit
*mount -t autofs /dev/hda1 /mnt/platteC*
versuchen.

Weitere Möglichkeiten findest Du im Manual von mount (man mount).


----------

